# Mechanically Held Lighting contactor Recommendations



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

I think the cheapest you will find is probably GE. But for my money, Sq. D builds them like I like.


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks. I have used the GE ones and the plastic is poor quality and strips out really easy where the coil mounts. I will take a look at the Square D.


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

ooops mechanically held,nevermind


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

For GE are you talking the plastic ones that you can add a bunch of contacts, make it mechanically held if you want, etc? I've only done a couple of those without any trouble. Mainly went with them because they didn't make any noise.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Have mechanically held contactors become as long lasting as the electrically held?


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

nrp3 said:


> For GE are you talking the plastic ones that you can add a bunch of contacts, make it mechanically held if you want, etc? I've only done a couple of those without any trouble. Mainly went with them because they didn't make any noise.


 Yes those are the ones that I have used. The 1st one I had I barely put any pressure on the screws holding the coil on to the unit and it stripped out the plastic. Went to start it up and it would do nothing with the kit that is supposed to make it mechanically held. I replaced the mechanically held module with a brand new one and it started working. I was not impressed, between the quality of the plastic and then the 1st module that was bad out of the box.


----------



## joab (Dec 28, 2019)

MotoGP1199 said:


> Thanks. I have used the GE ones and the plastic is poor quality and strips out really easy where the coil mounts. I will take a look at the Square D.


Square D lighting contractors are like the universal standard here. I've also seen a few Eaton's, but Square D has the vast majority of the market. 

Sent from my SM-A102U using Tapatalk


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

Anyone have a good part number for the square D


----------

